# unlimited non broadband plan



## theterminator (Oct 2, 2013)

are there non-broadband( airtel,bsnl,tikona ,etc) options available for good speed unlimited plans?


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> are there non-broadband( airtel,bsnl,tikona ,etc) options available for good speed unlimited plans?



Where you live??
Los Santos..!!


----------



## theterminator (Oct 2, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Where you live??
> Los Santos..!!



no..
though i live in eastern up..m asking more generally.. whether this is available in any part of india coz i hav doubts


----------



## Ricky (Oct 2, 2013)

First of all, tell us what do you mean by NON-Broadband (do you mean non-adsl ?) ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 2, 2013)

in one word:NO unless you count 144kbps as good speed.


----------



## Bencollins (Oct 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> no..
> though i live in eastern up..m asking more generally.. whether this is available in any part of india coz i hav doubts



I live in eastern UP too (gorakhpur). I use bsnl evdo connection. They privide unlimited plans w/o any speed restriction
I get ~110kBps download speed


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 2, 2013)

bsnl EVDO is available in limited areas.even in UP(east) it is not available everywhere though chances of finding it there are much more than,say,in up(west) or other states.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 2, 2013)

Ricky said:


> First of all, tell us what do you mean by NON-Broadband (do you mean non-adsl ?) ?



something portable n no need to install at home coz i will b staying at places temporarily.. something like a dongle ? or a mobile conn.... i called up vodafone n d only unlimited 3G plan they was of 849 rs that too wid 5GB at 3G speeds then down to bloody 64 Kbps!!!



whitestar_999 said:


> in one word:NO unless you count 144kbps as good speed.


never!! i count 512Kbps as slightly less than good but i can live with it since im away from home... what is evdo ? will it come in a dongle?



Bencollins said:


> I live in eastern UP too (gorakhpur). I use bsnl evdo connection. They privide unlimited plans w/o any speed restriction
> I get ~110kBps download speed



whats d cost of unlimited plan?? its 750rs acc to their website... i have a huge bsnl tower infront of my room..will it take signal from that?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> whats d cost of unlimited plan?? its 750rs acc to their website...* i have a huge bsnl tower infront of my room*..will it take signal from that?


Yes, EVDO connection do requires a dongle.
Not necessarily,you will get good speeds,despite staying so front. BSNL EVDO runs on CDMA technology,and if the tower in front of your room has such...then you will ENJOY,otherwise most of the towers which uses/runs on GSM tech. wont be of much help to you regarding EVDO...

I think our friend whitestar could elaborate more on this specifics. and guide you better.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 2, 2013)

*www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/mobile/evdo_prepaid.html
EVDO is basically CDMA 3g like the usual GSM 3g.just like the normal 3g where you need 3g enabled network/tower EVDO also require an EVDO enabled tower nearby.you can not check if a tower is EVDO enabled by just looking so you have to ask bsnl guy for a trial to see if in your area EVDO signal is available.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 2, 2013)

^ Yes that's the point clearly defined.
I think OP has understood the facts.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 13, 2013)

im at akbarpur, ambedkarnagar... its a sh!t place...
no photon, no vodafone 3G.... bsnl evdo is available at rs 3350 ..includes 1 year plan , 2.5GB per month... although il b online only at night but this is peanuts compared to wht im used to consume  wen i used all day


----------

